
Pokemon GO server monitor with SMS alerts - svitekpavel
https://status.pokemongoserver.com/
======
subie
And the war for Pokemon GO server monitors has started...DataDog released
something similar a few hours ago.
[http://ispokemongodownornot.com/](http://ispokemongodownornot.com/)

